# Steve Jobs is my Hero!



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

YES!
He is. Who is your Hero today?


----------



## Cat (Sep 3, 2003)

Fantaman!


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

He is a good looking Bone Man!


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

My dad.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 4, 2003)

Actually, he is not a hero but anyways:

*The Incredible HULK*

I know... What a surprise!


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 4, 2003)

my hero for today is Steve Wozniak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who will be speaking in Rochester nearby, i have got to find tickets somehow


----------



## Androo (Sep 4, 2003)

My hero is John Cretien, Prime Minister of Canada.
AHHAHAHHAHA JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

What's the Woz doing with Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Sep 5, 2003)

I thought it was Evan from Malcom In The Middle.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)

yeah i dont know who thoes guys in the picture are but i would def. party with them


----------



## Arden (Sep 5, 2003)

Would you party with these guys?


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 5, 2003)

Floyd? nah 

maybe them though


----------



## mr. k (Sep 5, 2003)

Check my avatar - today my hero is gonna be rubber duckie.  But I really do need to look for a new avatar.  I'll go lift another one from support.apple.com ;^)


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 6, 2003)

*Overall hero: Steve Jobs





Musical Heros:

Serj Tankian, Daron Malakian, John Dolmayan, Shavo Odadjian





Nick Oliveri & Josh Homme





Dave Grohl





Wes Borland





Jack Black & Kyle Gass



*

These are the people who truly inspire me to create.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 6, 2003)

That picture just inspires me to shield my eyes.


----------



## ksv (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13190

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11063

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11114

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10777

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10418

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9902


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Ack, too many Hervinations!

It's interesting how people (like Herve and Elektro) who use something like Babelfish sound like little kids or something.

wdw, about that last pic...


----------

